# Follow The Leader



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Well everyone else is buying new vehicles, so I had to jump on the bandwagon and get me a new one today too. Picked up my 2008 Chevrolet 2500HD w/Duramax today. Can't wait to get it hooked to the trailer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

TnFamily said:


> Well everyone else is buying new vehicles, so I had to jump on the bandwagon and get me a new one today too. Picked up my 2008 Chevrolet 2500HD w/Duramax today. Can't wait to get it hooked to the trailer.


ROCK ON AND CONGRATS!!!!









/waiting for the new TV Trifecta to hit 
//enjoying peanut butter/jelly time


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on new TV!! GOOD CHOICE!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like the Outbacker.com community is doing our part to get the economy rolling again...

Congrats on the new Truck.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new TV!! You won't regret it.









Brad


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on the new TV - Wow! another Chevy..hmmm - GM must be doing something right!

And...can we ask how much you paid? - and - don't forget the pictures!


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

TnFamily said:


> Well everyone else is buying new vehicles, so I had to jump on the bandwagon and get me a new one today too. Picked up my 2008 Chevrolet 2500HD w/Duramax today. Can't wait to get it hooked to the trailer.


Congrats on the purchase!

Outbackers continue to fuel the economy....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Outbackers Economic Stimulus plan................I like it!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new DMAX!!! Many happy towing miles are ahead of you!

-CC


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats and hope you like your Dmax as well as we like ours.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

clarkely said:


> outbackers Economic Stimuls plan................I like it!!!


Now that's funny! Can we get some bail out money for mods to our Outbacks?


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

WYOCAMPER said:


> Well everyone else is buying new vehicles, so I had to jump on the bandwagon and get me a new one today too. Picked up my 2008 Chevrolet 2500HD w/Duramax today. Can't wait to get it hooked to the trailer.


Congrats on the purchase!

Outbackers continue to fuel the economy....
[/quote]

Somebody's gotta do it! Congrats on your TV!

C'mon now, who's next? Let's keep the ball rollin', the market's down 260 pts today


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Congrats on the new DMAX. I took my new TV out for the first time this past weekend. Loved everything about the truck from the big mirrors to the grumbling noise of the POWER STROKE engine.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sweet







. Excellent choice for a tow vehicle, and may you have many happy tows with it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good Deal and nice choice, you will love how well it tows. I now have 630 miles on my truck so can now tow with it even though I towed with it when I only had 40 miles on it. OK now you need to get pictures posted so we can all enjoy it. Congratulations


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone....pictures will be on the way as soon.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures finally. I LOVE THE TRUCK.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats. Welcome to the club. I think I have almost 1100 miles now. Hitch brackets on the way and towing as soon as I can. First trip will probably be April, but to the dealer before then for a check up.

Jim


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

CONGRATS ON THE NEW CHEVY!!!!!!!!!!

Nice looking Chevyyyyy------ Good choice on TV & also the color----- BUT it would look much better parked in my drive


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great looking truck for sure! I think white is the best color for a truck. Hard to keep clean, but when they are clean they look great.

Enjoy the new TV!!!!


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great looking truck for sure! I think white is the best color for a truck. Hard to keep clean, but when they are clean they look great.
> 
> Enjoy the new TV!!!!


Yeah the white may be harder to take care of but boy does it look good. I can't wait to see it hooked to the trailer should be a nice combo.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

From the DW.....I even like his truck....although, I HAVE NOT GOTTEN TO DRIVE IT YET!!!









Teri


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

*SA-WeeEEEEeeTneSS...*
MaeJae


----------

